# PSA: Defcon Gloves Summer sale



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Just grabbed three new pairs of gloves from Defcon everything is 40% off. I still have two pairs I bought from them four years ago. Killer quality gloves, best I've found.

Snowboard Gloves / Ski Gloves / DEFCON GLOVES / 2013


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/136018-thin-gloves-2.html


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd wish they would describe the differences


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

It blows my mind how many of these brands "dumb down" their marketing. Even in my 20s all of that extra fluff bugged me. It's rarely artistic or even a unique voice or point of view. I'm not sure who it's winning style points with but whatever. 

I actually buy gear that is super functional regardless of looks.
I will tell you that in all my years of buying the best of everything I love these gloves. The way they sew the fingers and parts together makes them feel so much more high quality and comfortable than any other brand I've found. The leather is great, the fit is fantastic no weirdness like a lot of other brands in the fingers or palms etc. I'm so surprised they aren't more widely distributed. And they are cheap. My Kraken's are better made and more functional than $200 Hestra gloves I own. 

And most importantly I feel stoked putting them on which we all can relate


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Are the Kraken's a cold weather glove - can't tell from the description. I bought a $130 pair of comfy Black Diamond gloves this past season but I'm a sucker for black leather.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes. They are a surprisingly warm glove. I think it's just because they are really well made. They have a similar warmth to my Burton AK Yeti gloves at a fraction of the price and are more durable. If I'm not wearing mittens (15 degrees and lower) then they are one of my go-to gloves. Anything above 22 degrees and I grab them. They are the perfect blend of warmth and agility. At $40 they are a ridiculous steal.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Any idea how long they are from finger tip to bottom? I emailed them however they never got back to me. My hands are not overly wide (normal large to xl) but they are very long. Only burton really works for me cause they have the extended cuff.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm traveling at the moment but when I get back home I will measure for you, I wear their large.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got my new BurtRens and Krakens in. Unbelievable. Lifetime warranty and only $42 and $54 right now on sale. These things are great.

I wear a largeand there is extra room in the fingers and a really nice length and fit wrist cuff. Can't say enough about Defcon. Love their stuff. I bought a pair of BurtRen Mitts too but they seem to run a little smaller compared to other mittens I own.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Do I have downsyndrome or does the defcongloves.com website have zero links to check out specs and such?...


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL!! No that's just a placeholder page, their new website hasn't gone live yet.


----------

